# So I put a bunch of CarbonX down and left for the weekend. Now I have brown spots.



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So subject says it all. Put down a bag of carbonX Saturday AM. Watered it in for about 20 minutes. Got back early last night and brown patches/spots everywhere.

Did I burn it? Will it recover if I did? Was I over zealous with the application? I'll post pictures in the AM, just wanted to get some ideas.

Thanks,

William


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

William said:


> So subject says it all. Put down a bag of carbonX Saturday AM. Watered it in for about 20 minutes. Got back early last night and brown patches/spots everywhere.
> 
> Did I burn it? Will it recover if I did? Was I over zealous with the application? I'll post pictures in the AM, just wanted to get some ideas.
> 
> ...


If you put an entire bag down over 6,500 sq ft you definitely over applied and probably burned it. One bag at .75 lb of N per 1000 sq ft should cover almost 17,000 sq ft. You put down almost 2.25 lb of N per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

[/quote]
You put down almost 2.25 lb of N per 1000 sq ft.
[/quote]

Go big or go home!!!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > So subject says it all. Put down a bag of carbonX Saturday AM. Watered it in for about 20 minutes. Got back early last night and brown patches/spots everywhere.
> ...


Go big or go home!!!


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

You've definitely got some good ol' fertilizer burn. A bag of CX can give a lawn your size two apps at the highest recommended rate or 4 at the lowest and this time of year, with the heat and lack of rain NC has been having I'd definitely stick to the lowest rate with anything that has quick release nitrogen.

Your lawn will eventually recover with enough water. I'm in Concord and we're supposed to get some decent weather and considerable rain next week so if your weather is similar it may be the first step in your lawn recovering. I burned my entire back yard once and with a week of rain it recovered nicely.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

"So I put a bunch of Carbon X down and left for the weekend...." What could possibly go wrong? Hmm....

I know exactly what went wrong. You have a big time RTFL problem. As in: Read the freaking label. :lol: :nod:

I would venture to guess that the product label would suggest that your application technique would not be advisable....

You need to water it down and dilute it out. And you will have brown spots for awhile, followed by really green spots soon!

It is not the end of the world. You just chemically burned your lawn. It will recover, and you'll learn a life lesson from it too.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

It will survive. Get ready to mow....


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > William said:
> ...


I would guess if you went big like that on your course you would be going home... and not coming back. I did get a laugh out of your response though.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I guess i took the Morganite approach. The more, the merrier.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

William said:


> I guess i took the Morganite approach. The more, the merrier.


I put out a bag of Lesco with fast release, it rained about 15 minutes then nothing. All that did was melt the prills but not enough to be watered in. I had little burn spots covering the lawn for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > I guess i took the Morganite approach. The more, the merrier.
> ...


I wish that I could say that I haven't done this before.....


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> It will survive. Get ready to mow....


This.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> It will survive. Get ready to mow....


Fill up your gas cans, sharpen your blades and get small children out of the way.

That much nitro in Bermuda will make it take off like a missile once it gets enough water.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That PGR may come in handy just about now, if ever you were on the fence.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

You put down almost 2.25 lb of N per 1000 sq ft.

"throw 'er down! And hope for the best!"

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

corneliani said:


> That PGR may come in handy just about now, if ever you were on the fence.


That's kind of like taking a sleeping pill and drinking a Monster energy to see who wins.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > That PGR may come in handy just about now, if ever you were on the fence.
> ...


Sure, but at least it's not all top growth :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> ...I know exactly what went wrong. You have a big time RTFL problem. As in: Read the freaking label. :lol: :nod:
> 
> I would venture to guess that the product label would suggest that your application technique would not be advisable....


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > So subject says it all. Put down a bag of carbonX Saturday AM. Watered it in for about 20 minutes. Got back early last night and brown patches/spots everywhere.
> ...


I believe it's 1.84 lbs per 1000.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Austinite said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > William said:
> ...


I think the plus or minus when you include the word almost is around .5 lbs of N per thousand so I'm covered.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


hehe. True true! I'm just being silly.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > ...I know exactly what went wrong. You have a big time RTFL problem. As in: Read the freaking label. :lol: :nod:
> ...


Here is the label of Carbon Earth LLC's website:

https://carbonearth.co/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/Carbon-X-Pro.jpg

The label on the bag does not come anywhere close to the label on the website. And I find both of them to be lacking in sufficient detail, so....

That is why I said I would only "venture to guess"...I never have purchased any of these YouTube celebrities' products, and I don't like how these sites all seem to be efforts to monetize at the viewers' or purchasers' expense. What they sell may be the cat's pajamas, but I buy from stores where I can talk with a human being in person if I need to. I buy items online, but only ship to store with such purchases. Never saw either label before now, and never planned to purchase the product.

@Ware May I please ask, did you actually buy that bag or was it sent to you for testing and evaluation? I'm curious what you think about it, either way.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > FlowRider said:
> ...


That link is for a different version, hence the different label. Pro versus residential version.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ktgrok

Oh. That explains the difference. Like I said, never saw either label until tonight, and didn't really pay close attention.

I was just looking to see if they do explain application, and to see if they disclaim liability if you do it wrong (they do).

It was all tongue in cheek humor anyway. I do have a twisted sense of humor, and used to get myself into trouble being the class clown.

I still do, I suppose!


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

OK, so to be honest. 2K is waste area and I did not apply. Figure 50lb to 4500. Thing that blows my mind is with NO rain or irrigation, it's greening up!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Here is the label of Carbon Earth LLC's website:
> 
> https://carbonearth.co/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/Carbon-X-Pro.jpg
> 
> ...


I joined the Oklahoma group buy back in the spring.

The info on the CX label is in line with the label on any other pro grade fertilizer I have purchased. Here is a bag of BCF 28-0-5 I picked up from a local supply house:



I enjoy being able to talk to a real person too, so I appreciate that the guy who developed CX is an active member here at TLF, and that he would probably answer his cell phone if I called him right now.

There are a lot of great fertilizer options though, and fert is just one piece of the puzzle - so to each their own. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

William said:


> OK, so to be honest. 2K is waste area and I did not apply. Figure 50lb to 4500. Thing that blows my mind is with NO rain or irrigation, it's greening up!


I think there's a chance that much Nitrogen would green up my living room carpet. :lol:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@William can we see some pictures?


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

g-man said:


> @William can we see some pictures?


Sure. If I can figure out this image post thing


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

ktgrok said:


>


  says it all!!! Thanks for the fun response guys. I kind of knew what I was doing, the yard looks great so time to destroy it!!!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@William don't use safari to upload images. Use chrome or Firefox. Click the add image, select and it will transfer a weblink to the image.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

g-man said:


> @William don't use safari to upload images. Use chrome or Firefox. Click the add image, select and it will transfer a weblink to the image.


Ah, ok.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Scene of the crime!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah, that looks like fertilizer burn. The good news is that you have Bermuda. Water it and it will recover.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

William said:


> Scene of the crime!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Dang!

You're sure taking it well.

If that happened to my yard...well, I try not to break Thumper's Rule.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > Scene of the crime!


@TN Hawkeye

You are too funny - thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So quick question.... shall I mow or wait until I need a bushhog?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

William said:


> So quick question.... shall I mow or wait until I need a bushhog?


I would think you would want to keep mowing like usual. Waiting to mow will cause the non damaged turf to get tall and leggy. Then you'll need a scalp to reset. The damaged parts should still be growing so cutting will remove the brown and give the new growth room. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I kind of like fertilizer burn. I have learned a lot from it in the past. Just take what you learned from the burn and use it to your advantage in the future.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I kind of like fertilizer burn. I have learned a lot from it in the past. Just take what you learned from the burn and use it to your advantage in the future.


What doesn't completely kill your yard makes is stronger?!?!?!?


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So i mowed, and for the 1st time, my toro got bogged down. Let's just say it is thick!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

William said:


> So i mowed, and for the 1st time, my toro got bogged down. Let's just say it is thick!


They don't call Carbon X the viagra of fertilizer for nothing.


----------

